# List of things one needs to bring to hostel/college



## trulydesi (Apr 8, 2008)

I was hoing seniors can guide us as to what we need at the beginning of the school year..
so I you can please help us out that would be great!!#happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

People have already asked that. Try using the search function to find any of the numerous threads on that topic.

example: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...l-school.html?highlight=things+bring+pakistan


----------



## WANABEE (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok if you will be living in hostel then along with the books bring clothes for all seasons(you not necessarily need a huge stock), important medicines for example flu,diarrhoea,anti septics and bandage etc.Along with money in your pocket you should also have a backup money in case you need it so you can use a ATM card (remember not every shop accept credit cards). And most importantly if you are a girl dont forget to bring sanitary pads along with you.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

and yes you will find faeces in the toilets


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

a flashlight and handheld fan (one of those sqeeze 'n breeze things) for when the power goes out.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

WANABEE said:


> Ok if you will be living in hostel then along with the books bring clothes for all seasons(you not necessarily need a huge stock), important medicines for example flu,diarrhoea,anti septics and bandage etc.Along with money in your pocket you should also have a backup money in case you need it so you can use a ATM card (remember not every shop accept credit cards). And most importantly if you are a girl dont forget to bring sanitary pads along with you.


I have no idea why you're telling him to bring his own books and medicines when you can easily find all that stuff in Pakistan, but yes, you should bring cash (obviously) and having an ATM/credit card is a good idea.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

You could find anything in Pakistan....anything! When you go to hostel don't bring that much stuff at first....get adjusted first and then you will know what to bring but thats if your relatives live near and you will visiting them often. Make sure you have something to sleep on. If you are staying in a government hostel then you have to share your room with 3 seniors until old final year pass out but thats only like three months.


----------

